# Price?



## swens12 (Apr 22, 2010)

how much would it be to get a couple mallards done?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Prices vary from Taxidermist to Taxidermist. I get $275 for Ducks...You can expect to pay that or more for the top end guys. I'm sure you can find a cheaper price. Just make sure you look over their work before hand.


----------



## taxidermygirl84 (May 13, 2010)

i charge 300 a bird here in georgia


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The best advise is what rick said.

Go to any taxidermist that you want to do your work and look at their work. No matter what animal you want to get mounted. This way you know what to expect. Because if someone who charges $50 work for a bird could do amazing work or better than someone who charges $1000. You just never go on price alone.


----------



## flywaytaxidermy (Oct 16, 2009)

take a look and give me a call 320 203 9370


----------



## swens12 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've lookede at your site before and found better prices but thanks for your help.


----------

